# Questions about CaribSea Eco Complete substrate



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I've tried googling and can't find the answers to these questions, so thought maybe someone here would know.

If I get CaribSea Eco Complete coarse substrate does it need to be poked to make sure that no gas pockets form? 

Will my Malaysian Trumpet Snails do alright in that substrate or should I go with the fine grade (will have to get it from Amazon, Drs Foster & Smith does not carry it)?

Should a cap be used with the CaribSea, or is it alright to use it without one?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It's not fine enough to create anaerobic pockets so you'd be fine with that.
MTS don't really care very much so they'd be just fine. If you wanted to mix it with a sand, that would work well.


You shouldn't need to poke unless you have substrate over 3 inches deep which really shouldn't happen. You don't need anything over 3 inches.


Also having heavy root plants like Swords, those will help aerate the substrate as the roots go through and disturb the substrate.


And yes, you'd use it without a cap.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks! 

I've got soil substrate right now and my ruffled swords are struggling despite trying iron tabs, and root tabs. I'm not sure if they will do any better in the caribsea or not. Strangely all the other plants are doing great. The crypt is growing like weeds, and the other anubia nana and buch are growing slow as always but that's normal for them.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Swords tend to do better when more oxygen reaches their roots which is why they do great in gravel or larger grained sands.


So the thing about the eco-complete's and pretty much all substrates like it is that they're essentially only clay and not filled with all the nutrients a plant needs. So you should still continue to use root tabs and the iron for their benefit. No substrate like these is the same as using soil so do know that it will be different. Soil will carry most of the nutrients they need and if you've done it Walstad style then you wouldn't touch it and it'd continuously build up nutrients from the fish, etc., etc., etc.,
So you can use Eco-Complete with the soil but honestly, I'd suggest getting rid of the soil or have a very small amount on the bottom and then use the eco-complete primarily or mix it with some smaller grained substrate to give a little more weight but still allow oxygen to get to the roots of the swords.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

As a FYI, I do not believe you can buy the fine grade anymore. IIRC they discontinued it a couple of years ago due to the production cost.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

lilnaugrim said:


> Swords tend to do better when more oxygen reaches their roots which is why they do great in gravel or larger grained sands.
> 
> 
> So the thing about the eco-complete's and pretty much all substrates like it is that they're essentially only clay and not filled with all the nutrients a plant needs. So you should still continue to use root tabs and the iron for their benefit. No substrate like these is the same as using soil so do know that it will be different. Soil will carry most of the nutrients they need and if you've done it Walstad style then you wouldn't touch it and it'd continuously build up nutrients from the fish, etc., etc., etc.,
> So you can use Eco-Complete with the soil but honestly, I'd suggest getting rid of the soil or have a very small amount on the bottom and then use the eco-complete primarily or mix it with some smaller grained substrate to give a little more weight but still allow oxygen to get to the roots of the swords.


I was planning on completely getting rid of the soil. If I did it again I think I'd put a heck of a lot more prep work into the soil and do a better cap. Live and learn, and trust me I learned LOL.


----------

